
Maybe you don't need Rust and WASM to speed up your JS - octosphere
https://mrale.ph/blog/2018/02/03/maybe-you-dont-need-rust-to-speed-up-your-js.html#getting-the-code
======
maxmcd
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16413917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16413917)

------
Yoric
I'm pretty sure that this was already HN-ed 6 months ago.

Nick Fitzgerald's reponse was published here:
[http://fitzgeraldnick.com/2018/02/26/speed-without-
wizardry....](http://fitzgeraldnick.com/2018/02/26/speed-without-
wizardry.html)

------
empath75
Reading all of that makes fighting with the rust borrow checker sound like a
walk in the park in comparison.

Does _anyone_ think that stringifying a function and re evaluating it in order
to manipulate the compiler sounds like a good way to write code?

~~~
brohee
Yeah the main benefit of WASM is being able to open up more languages to in-
browser execution. The fact that some of the languages can be a lot better
than JavaScript for some purposes is icing on the cake...

------
IshKebab
This was all discussed before. The TL;DR conclusion was: yes, you can get very
fast javascript, but only if you are a V8 expert and know how to avoid the
performance cliffs. If you want _reliable_ performance, WASM is a better bet.

------
esotericn
Suggest changing the URL to remove the anchor.

~~~
maxmcd
Well then it wouldn't pass the duplicate checker :)

